# I want more small animals



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

I cannot believe myself 
I already have 1 rabbit and 2 hamsters and am shortly getting another bun to keep Roger company and a puppy at the end of the year. And I am looking at baby guinea pigs for sale and even got as far as adding a guinea pig cage to my basket on zooplus 
Someone help me, I really cannot get more animals


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Try this mantra....I can take care of the ones I have easily ( financially etc) and give them all a good deal of personal attention, if I get more I will be stretching myself, especially when the new puppy lands'!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep, I really can`t get more Roger needs a new hutch and Alfie a new cage aswell 

But how much more effort will it be to take care of 2 guinea pigs 

Sorry sorry ignore me


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Yep, I really can`t get more Roger needs a new hutch and Alfie a new cage aswell
> 
> But how much more effort will it be to take care of 2 guinea pigs
> 
> Sorry sorry ignore me


Quite a bit if done properly 

I have 3 dogs, 5 rabbits, 10 guinea pigs and a hammy...but I work from home (own business) so dont have to go to work everyday..if I did, I doubt Id be able to look after them all!
To be honest Id really just focus on getting Roger a nice big home with a lovely wife bun


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Quite a bit if done properly
> 
> I have 3 dogs, 5 rabbits, 10 guinea pigs and a hammy...but I work from home (own business) so dont have to go to work everyday..if I did, I doubt Id be able to look after them all!
> To be honest Id really just focus on getting Roger a nice big home with a lovely wife bun


Yeah thats my main focus at the minute  Suppose the thoughts nicer than the reality


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Yeah thats my main focus at the minute  Suppose the thoughts nicer than the reality


Aww yeah, Iv always wanted lots of animals but when you actually do it does take a lot of time, which you might not of expected 
When Roger gets his new friend you'll be spending loads of time watching them play together anyway  x


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Aww yeah, Iv always wanted lots of animals but when you actually do it does take a lot of time, which you might not of expected
> When Roger gets his new friend you'll be spending loads of time watching them play together anyway  x


I think I`ve already realised that  Yeah exciting stuff  :thumbup:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Please just focus on doing the best for you CURRENT animals! You need money for the new hutch/run, hammy cages, dog things etc. 

Animals are addictive though. I want some degus and more rabbits and guinea pigs ahaha. But I really can't provide for anymore! I'm current;y updating all of my current stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Buddyandfriends said:


> Please just focus on doing the best for you CURRENT animals! You need money for the new hutch/run, hammy cages, dog things etc.
> 
> Animals are addictive though. I want some degus and more rabbits and guinea pigs ahaha. But I really can't provide for anymore! I'm current;y updating all of my current stuff.


Don`t worrry I am  No more animals for at least another year except the dog of course


----------

